# Perchè proprio col mio migliore amico?



## Old Kallen (29 Novembre 2007)

*Perchè proprio col mio migliore amico?*

Salve, è la prima volta che mi iscrivo ad un forum e non so neanche se sto agendo correttamente per riuscire a fare leggere il mio sfogo; ho proprio bisogno di sfogarmi e chi meglio di voi, gente che come me ha provato o fatto provare al partner le devastazioni del tradimento. Nel mio squallidissimo caso le fonti di devastazione sono due visto che a tradirmi sono stati contemporaneamente moglie e migliore amico i quali hanno deciso di calpestare me, e soprattutto mio figlio, per lasciarsi travolgere dall'impeto di una squallida storia di letto fatta di incontri clandestini, scuse balali, alberghetti fuori città. Perchè lui? e perchè lei? ma porca puttana di tutti gli uomini che ci sono al mondo perchè il mio amico, ma la cosa che mi ha ferito maggiormente è stato lui, l'amico, da lui non te lo aspetti, vi chiamavate fratelli, era la spalla su cui piangevi i tuoi problemi anche coniugali e mai andresti all'idea che un giorno proprio tuo fratello si scoperà impunemente tua moglie fottendosene di te e soprattutto di tuo figlio; gioia mia è quello che subisce di più la separazione ma la vita ha voluto cosi. Non voglio essere prolisso ma se qualcuno ha qualcosa da dirmi, non so un consiglio, raccontarmi la propria esperienza, fatelo ho proprio bisogno di uno sfogo grazie. AHHH dimenticavo mi chiamo Sergio ho 34 anni e sono di Palermo, ciao.


----------



## MK (29 Novembre 2007)

Kallen ha detto:


> la cosa che mi ha ferito maggiormente è stato lui, l'amico, da lui non te lo aspetti, vi chiamavate fratelli, era la spalla su cui piangevi i tuoi problemi anche coniugali e mai andresti all'idea che un giorno proprio tuo fratello si scoperà impunemente tua moglie fottendosene di te e soprattutto di tuo figlio.


Caro Sergio, ti capisco perfettamente. Avrei reagito nello stesso modo. Il tradimento di un amico è imperdonabile. Ma come stanno le cose? Vivete ancora insieme o te ne sei andato da casa? Racconta...


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Novembre 2007)

Ciao Sergio, mi spiace tantissimo x quello che stai passando. Certo un tradimento del genere è duro da superare perchè mina profondamente la fiducia non solo verso l'altro sesso ma anche verso gli amici che in teoria dovrebbero sostenerci ed esserci accanto sempre. Spero che tu riesca pian piano a risalire.
Un bacino a tuo figlio


----------



## Bruja (29 Novembre 2007)

*kallen*

Che si può mai dire con simili presupposti.... soppio tradimento, d'amore e d'amicizia.  Credo di aver capito che la scelta sia la separazione? Forse dovresti dire non tanto la cronoca del rapporto squallido quanto come hai affrontato la cosa con tua moglie ed il tuo amico e cosa ne scaturito.
Comunque capisco che sia quasi una strada segnata..... fine di un'amicizia strumentale e di un amore svillaneggiato in modo tanto meschino.
Ma parla anche di te..... c'erano malumori, lagnanze, malintesi pregressi nella coppia?
Intanto benvenuto fra noi.
Bruja


----------



## MK (29 Novembre 2007)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Certo un tradimento del genere è duro da superare perchè mina profondamente la fiducia non solo verso l'altro sesso ma anche verso gli amici che in teoria dovrebbero sostenerci ed esserci accanto sempre.


Infatti, lo penso anch'io. Anni fa mi avevano raccontato una storia simile, fortunatamente non c'erano figli di mezzo. Il ragazzo tradito era distrutto, nonostante fossero passati degli anni... e loro, la moglie e il migliore amico, tranquilli, senza sensi di colpa. Ma come si fa, mah...


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Novembre 2007)

Kallen ha detto:


> Salve, è la prima volta che mi iscrivo ad un forum e non so neanche se sto agendo correttamente per riuscire a fare leggere il mio sfogo; ho proprio bisogno di sfogarmi e chi meglio di voi, gente che come me ha provato o fatto provare al partner le devastazioni del tradimento. Nel mio squallidissimo caso le fonti di devastazione sono due visto che a tradirmi sono stati contemporaneamente moglie e migliore amico i quali hanno deciso di calpestare me, e soprattutto mio figlio, per lasciarsi travolgere dall'impeto di una squallida storia di letto fatta di incontri clandestini, scuse balali, alberghetti fuori città. Perchè lui? e perchè lei? ma porca puttana di tutti gli uomini che ci sono al mondo perchè il mio amico, ma la cosa che mi ha ferito maggiormente è stato lui, l'amico, da lui non te lo aspetti, vi chiamavate fratelli, era la spalla su cui piangevi i tuoi problemi anche coniugali e mai andresti all'idea che un giorno proprio tuo fratello si scoperà impunemente tua moglie fottendosene di te e soprattutto di tuo figlio; gioia mia è quello che subisce di più la separazione ma la vita ha voluto cosi. Non voglio essere prolisso ma se qualcuno ha qualcosa da dirmi, non so un consiglio, raccontarmi la propria esperienza, fatelo ho proprio bisogno di uno sfogo grazie. AHHH dimenticavo mi chiamo Sergio ho 34 anni e sono di Palermo, ciao.


 
che botta...
solo una cosa: loro hanno tradito te. il tuo amico ha tradito te. tua moglie ha tradito te. fai i conti con questo. non hanno tradito tuo figlio.


----------



## MK (29 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> che botta...
> solo una cosa: loro hanno tradito te. il tuo amico ha tradito te. tua moglie ha tradito te. fai i conti con questo. non hanno tradito tuo figlio.


Concordo. Spero che il bambino venga lasciato fuori da questa brutta e squallida storia.


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Novembre 2007)

e poi uno/a deve comunque trovare la forza di andare avanti senza rimpianti... e ricostruire quelli che sono i pilastri dei suoi valori più veri. famiglia e amici.. quando è andato tutto a puttane.
sono botte che ci devi passare dentro per capirle...
un mio amico diceva sempre, per me solo tre cose hanno valore nella vita: famiglia, lavoro e amici. poi si è impiccato sulle pale del muletto della sua fabbrica...
.....................


----------



## MK (29 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> un mio amico diceva sempre, per me solo tre cose hanno valore nella vita: famiglia, lavoro e amici. poi si è impiccato sulle pale del muletto della sua fabbrica...
> .....................


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


>


eh. succede, Mk.


----------



## Old Kallen (29 Novembre 2007)

come ho reagito: il primo giorno sono stato colto da quella che oggi giudico lucida follia ed ho architettato un piano che oserei definire diabolico ovvero: ho preso di petto lei facendole capire che sapevo tutto tranne l'identità del ganzo che però avrei saputo il lunedì (era giovedì ) mi sono inventato di averle messo alle spalle un investigatore perchè era un po che nutrivo dei sospetti, lei ovviamente ha negato anzi si è posta con un atteggiamento di sfida, anyway dopo averla mandata a fanculo faccio quello che avrei fatto normalmente se avessi saputo che mia moglie mi tradiva ovvero chiamare l'amico del cuore (che nel frattempo ero sicuro fosse già stato avvertito dalla troia rassicurato dal fatto che ancora non conoscevo l'identità del ganzo); così l'ho chiamato avvertendolo che stavo arrivando perchè ero disperato (non poteva dirmi di no), arrivato a casa dell'amico lo trovai che gia passeggiava nervosamente davanti al portone appena mi ha visto mi chiese se stessi bene ero sconvolto mi disse, gli risposi che era normale che fossi sconvolto visto quello che avevo scoperto ebrutalmente gli dissi che ero certo che mia moglie mi tradisse a sto punto lui con immenso e falso stupore, sgranando gli occhi mi disse che non era possibile, che non poteva essere, per farla breve da li in poi mi divertii a giocare al gatto col topo, mi sono e non so ancora come, divertito a mettere le due moscine dentro ad un barattolo gustandomi tutte le stronzate ed i tentativi buffi di arrampicarsi sugli specchi delle due merde fino a giungere al crollo di lei che vistasi con le spalle al muro ha confessato la tresca di cui vi risparmio gli squallidi particolari che sono venuti fuori, quanto a lui dopo quelle 24h di lucida follia è subentrata la voglia di ammazzarlo è ringrazio Dio che questa voglia non mi sia vnuta quel giorno perchè avrei potuto farla sta cazzata avendolo davanti, ovviamente mi sono separato ho provato addirittura ad avere dei rapporti civili fin da subito con la madre di DANI andando anche a terapia ma essendo l'essere abbastanza cretina diciame che ha cominciato subito a rompere il cazzo col "torniamo insieme, riproviamoci ecc" cosa che a me da molto fastidio per cio ho deciso di ricominciare da solo con mio figlio a cui ho il dovere di garantire un Padre.Mi sa che ho parlato troppo adesso fate voi....aHHH a proposito se ci sono siciliane disponibili e carine vi assicuro che sono serio e molto carino lol!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Novembre 2007)

Kallen ha detto:


> come ho reagito: il primo giorno sono stato colto da quella che oggi giudico lucida follia ed ho architettato un piano che oserei definire diabolico ovvero: ho preso di petto lei facendole capire che sapevo tutto tranne l'identità del ganzo che però avrei saputo il lunedì (era giovedì ) mi sono inventato di averle messo alle spalle un investigatore perchè era un po che nutrivo dei sospetti, lei ovviamente ha negato anzi si è posta con un atteggiamento di sfida, anyway dopo averla mandata a fanculo faccio quello che avrei fatto normalmente se avessi saputo che mia moglie mi tradiva ovvero chiamare l'amico del cuore (che nel frattempo ero sicuro fosse già stato avvertito dalla troia rassicurato dal fatto che ancora non conoscevo l'identità del ganzo); così l'ho chiamato avvertendolo che stavo arrivando perchè ero disperato (non poteva dirmi di no), arrivato a casa dell'amico lo trovai che gia passeggiava nervosamente davanti al portone appena mi ha visto mi chiese se stessi bene ero sconvolto mi disse, gli risposi che era normale che fossi sconvolto visto quello che avevo scoperto ebrutalmente gli dissi che ero certo che mia moglie mi tradisse a sto punto lui con immenso e falso stupore, sgranando gli occhi mi disse che non era possibile, che non poteva essere, per farla breve da li in poi mi divertii a giocare al gatto col topo, mi sono e non so ancora come, divertito a mettere le due moscine dentro ad un barattolo gustandomi tutte le stronzate ed i tentativi buffi di arrampicarsi sugli specchi delle due merde fino a giungere al crollo di lei che vistasi con le spalle al muro ha confessato la tresca di cui vi risparmio gli squallidi particolari che sono venuti fuori, quanto a lui dopo quelle 24h di lucida follia è subentrata la voglia di ammazzarlo è ringrazio Dio che questa voglia non mi sia vnuta quel giorno perchè avrei potuto farla sta cazzata avendolo davanti, ovviamente mi sono separato ho provato addirittura ad avere dei rapporti civili fin da subito con la madre di DANI andando anche a terapia ma essendo l'essere abbastanza cretina diciame che ha cominciato subito a rompere il cazzo col "torniamo insieme, riproviamoci ecc" cosa che a me da molto fastidio per cio ho deciso di ricominciare da solo con mio figlio a cui ho il dovere di garantire un Padre.Mi sa che ho parlato troppo adesso fate voi....aHHH a proposito se ci sono siciliane disponibili e carine vi assicuro che sono serio e molto carino lol!!!


Quanto tempo è passato dal fatto?


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Novembre 2007)

Kallen ha detto:


> come ho reagito: il primo giorno sono stato colto da quella che oggi giudico lucida follia ed ho architettato un piano che oserei definire diabolico ovvero: ho preso di petto lei facendole capire che sapevo tutto tranne l'identità del ganzo che però avrei saputo il lunedì (era giovedì ) mi sono inventato di averle messo alle spalle un investigatore perchè era un po che nutrivo dei sospetti, lei ovviamente ha negato anzi si è posta con un atteggiamento di sfida, anyway dopo averla mandata a fanculo faccio quello che avrei fatto normalmente se avessi saputo che mia moglie mi tradiva ovvero chiamare l'amico del cuore (che nel frattempo ero sicuro fosse già stato avvertito dalla troia rassicurato dal fatto che ancora non conoscevo l'identità del ganzo); così l'ho chiamato avvertendolo che stavo arrivando perchè ero disperato (non poteva dirmi di no), arrivato a casa dell'amico lo trovai che gia passeggiava nervosamente davanti al portone appena mi ha visto mi chiese se stessi bene ero sconvolto mi disse, gli risposi che era normale che fossi sconvolto visto quello che avevo scoperto ebrutalmente gli dissi che ero certo che mia moglie mi tradisse a sto punto lui con immenso e falso stupore, sgranando gli occhi mi disse che non era possibile, che non poteva essere, per farla breve da li in poi mi divertii a giocare al gatto col topo, mi sono e non so ancora come, divertito a mettere le due moscine dentro ad un barattolo gustandomi tutte le stronzate ed i tentativi buffi di arrampicarsi sugli specchi delle due merde fino a giungere al crollo di lei che vistasi con le spalle al muro ha confessato la tresca di cui vi risparmio gli squallidi particolari che sono venuti fuori, quanto a lui dopo quelle 24h di lucida follia è subentrata la voglia di ammazzarlo è ringrazio Dio che questa voglia non mi sia vnuta quel giorno perchè avrei potuto farla sta cazzata avendolo davanti, ovviamente mi sono separato ho provato addirittura ad avere dei rapporti civili fin da subito con la madre di DANI andando anche a terapia ma essendo l'essere abbastanza cretina diciame che ha cominciato subito a rompere il cazzo col "torniamo insieme, riproviamoci ecc" cosa che a me da molto fastidio per cio ho deciso di ricominciare da solo con mio figlio a cui ho il dovere di garantire un Padre.Mi sa che ho parlato troppo adesso fate voi....aHHH a proposito se ci sono siciliane disponibili e carine vi assicuro che sono serio e molto carino lol!!!


Kallen, non ci sono scuse, nè spiegazioni che tengono. il tuo amico è  un tuo amico bastardo e lei è peggio. mai con gli amici. non sono cose da fare ma mai ma mai ma mai.


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quanto tempo è passato dal fatto?


che cazz di domanda. 35 anni secondo te?


----------



## Old Kallen (29 Novembre 2007)

sono passati 2 mesi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Novembre 2007)

Kallen ha detto:


> sono passati 2 mesi


La risposta non potrebbe essere: proprio perché era il tuo migliore amico?
Ovvero perché lui era un altro, ma simile a te.
Perché lei era la tua donna ed era un modo per rivalersi di antiche invidie o gelosie o forse, al contrario, l'amicizia gli ha fatto vedere quel che tu vedevi in lei...


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La risposta non potrebbe essere: proprio perché era il tuo migliore amico?
> Ovvero perché lui era un altro, ma simile a te.
> Perché lei era la tua donna ed era un modo per rivalersi di antiche invidie o gelosie o forse, al contrario, l'amicizia gli ha fatto vedere quel che tu vedevi in lei...


Persa, NO. con gli amici mai. non esiste. esistono le tentazioni, ok, ma con un amico di mio marito, anche in caso di possibilità, non esiste.
ma mai.
non si può nè scusare ne cercare motivazioni. non si fa e basta.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> Persa, NO. con gli amici mai. non esiste. esistono le tentazioni, ok, ma con un amico di mio marito, anche in caso di possibilità, non esiste.
> ma mai.
> non si può nè scusare ne cercare motivazioni. non si fa e basta.


Non dirlo a me...concordo.
Ma è Kallen che vuole trovare una spiegazione a un doppio tradimento.
Può reagire dicendo semplicemente che sono due persone spregevoli. Oppure può dirlo, ma cercando di capire che più che una cosa contro di lui è stata, magari, forse, chissà, uno spostamento di sentimenti ...una confusione proprio nata da quel che provavano per lui...


----------



## MK (29 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> con gli amici mai. non esiste. esistono le tentazioni, ok, ma con un amico di mio marito, anche in caso di possibilità, non esiste.
> ma mai.
> non si può nè scusare ne cercare motivazioni. non si fa e basta.


Concordo assolutamente. E pure col fidanzato/marito di un'amica. Non esiste.


----------



## Old AlexRo (29 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Concordo assolutamente. E pure col fidanzato/marito di un'amica. Non esiste.



Entro in gamba tesa se dico che il mio matrimonio è nato così? Tradendo il mio migliore amico?
Non credo visto che ora lui è risposato felice con prole ed io sono allo sbando. Vedila come una forma di vendetta mooolto lenta ma mooolto dolorosa caro Kallen. Alla fine pagheranno la loro inettitudine. E non è questione di dei che vedono e provvedono.


----------



## MK (30 Novembre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> Entro in gamba tesa se dico che il mio matrimonio è nato così? Tradendo il mio migliore amico?
> Non credo visto che ora lui è risposato felice con prole ed io sono allo sbando. Vedila come una forma di vendetta mooolto lenta ma mooolto dolorosa caro Kallen. Alla fine pagheranno la loro inettitudine. E non è questione di dei che vedono e provvedono.



Quindi sposato portando via la fidanzata al tuo migliore amico? Ahhhhhhhh triste... E ovviamente con lui chiusi tutti i ponti... Ma come si fa, come si fa.
Mi dispiace.


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (30 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Quindi sposato portando via la fidanzata al tuo migliore amico? Ahhhhhhhh triste... E ovviamente con lui chiusi tutti i ponti... Ma come si fa, come si fa.
> Mi dispiace.


ciao cara, come va stamattina?


----------



## MK (30 Novembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ciao cara, come va stamattina?


Buongiorno, va bene, un po' di mal di testa e freddissimo qui... Tu?


----------



## Old Angel (30 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Buongiorno, va bene, un po' di mal di testa e freddissimo qui... Tu?


Ok visto che c'è un epidemia di mal di testa

Forza tutti in coro

*Moment* *moment* *momenttttt!!!!!*


----------



## MK (30 Novembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Ok visto che c'è un epidemia di mal di testa
> 
> Forza tutti in coro
> 
> *Moment* *moment* *momenttttt!!!!!*
























   eh ieri con MM si parlava di metodi alternativi, ma mica sempre si può eh...


----------



## Old Angel (30 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> eh ieri con MM si parlava di metodi alternativi, ma mica sempre si può eh...


Metodi alternativi se campacavallo, l'unico metodo dopo anni di sofferenze e imparare a conviverci


----------



## MK (30 Novembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Metodi alternativi se campacavallo, l'unico metodo dopo anni di sofferenze e imparare a conviverci


Guarda Angel, QUEL metodo alternativo funziona sempre...


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Novembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Metodi alternativi se campacavallo, l'unico metodo dopo anni di sofferenze e imparare a conviverci





Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Guarda Angel, *QUEL metodo alternativo* funziona sempre...


Convivici anche con quello...che, te fa schifo!??!?


----------



## MK (30 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Convivici anche con quello...che, te fa schifo!??!?




























   vero Fedi, vero...


----------



## Old AlexRo (30 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Quindi sposato portando via la fidanzata al tuo migliore amico? Ahhhhhhhh triste... E ovviamente con lui chiusi tutti i ponti... Ma come si fa, come si fa.
> Mi dispiace.


C'è stata una specie di riappacificazione cinque sei anni dopo. L'occasione fu il funerale del terzo grande amico. A quel punto ci siamo riavvicinati un po'. Poi lui è andato a vivere con sua moglie in toscana ed oggi non ne ho più notizie.
Lo so.


----------



## MK (30 Novembre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> C'è stata una specie di riappacificazione cinque sei anni dopo. L'occasione fu il funerale del terzo grande amico. A quel punto ci siamo riavvicinati un po'. Poi lui è andato a vivere con sua moglie in toscana ed oggi non ne ho più notizie.
> Lo so.


Immagino che il senso di colpa sia più nei suoi confronti, vero? Mi dispiace...


----------



## Old AlexRo (30 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Immagino che il senso di colpa sia più nei suoi confronti, vero? Mi dispiace...


Il senso di colpa c'è. O meglio, c'era. In realtà per parecchio tempo ho pensato di aver portato via la mia futura moglie da una brutta situazione (l'amico era un po' "sbandato"). Ciò non toglie che vederlo a pezzi per qualche tempo dopo il fattaccio non mi faceva stare bene. Sono passati quindici anni ormai ma ricordo che mi sono anche andato a cercare le botte per il senso di colpa. Oggi ormai non è più tale visto che so che è felice con moglie e figli. Per contrasto il mio matrimonio è a pezzi. Ironica la sorte.


----------



## MK (30 Novembre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> Il senso di colpa c'è. O meglio, c'era. In realtà per parecchio tempo ho pensato di aver portato via la mia futura moglie da una brutta situazione (l'amico era un po' "sbandato"). Ciò non toglie che vederlo a pezzi per qualche tempo dopo il fattaccio non mi faceva stare bene. Sono passati quindici anni ormai ma ricordo che mi sono anche andato a cercare le botte per il senso di colpa. Oggi ormai non è più tale visto che so che è felice con moglie e figli. Per contrasto il mio matrimonio è a pezzi. Ironica la sorte.


Vero. A me è successo una volta sola, da ragazzina. Lui infatuato di me, io in altro interessata (lavoro soldi identità ecc.ecc.), la mia migliore amica disponibile e ... patatrac... Sono durati un paio di settimane, poi lui è tornato a cercarmi (e l'ho lasciato io). La sera in cui ci siamo ritrovati io e lui mi ha accompagnata a casa ... beh non ho dormito tutta la notte per i sensi di colpa. La mattina l'ho chiamata e le ho raccontato tutto...


----------

